# How long to ferment dry?



## Mschooley53 (Jan 17, 2017)

I am making my first batch of Skeeter Pee and racked to my secondary on Sunday with my SG at 1.002. There is a fair amount of foam and I'm still getting burping in my airlock about one bubble a second. 

How long does it normally take to get it to ferment dry in the secondary?


----------



## prowlin4reds (Jan 25, 2017)

I started mine current batch on 1/10/17 it took nine days to even start fermenting. I got antsy and pitched the yeast twice. It's actually 2 batches, measured the gravity and #1 read .990 and has stopped bubbling. #2 is at .992 and still bubbling once every second or so. Looks like I'll be racking and finishing it up this weekend. I'm pretty happy about that, my friends love this stuff.


----------



## Bodenski (Jan 25, 2017)

Mschooley53 said:


> How long does it normally take to get it to ferment dry in the secondary?


Depends on temp a fair bit I think as well. My basement is 62 degrees and stuff seems to take a while to finish up down there. I'm just not allowed to keep stuff up in my kitchen for more than a few days


----------



## Floandgary (Jan 25, 2017)

Mschooley53 said:


> I am making my first batch of Skeeter Pee and racked to my secondary on Sunday with my SG at 1.002. There is a fair amount of foam and I'm still getting burping in my airlock about one bubble a second.
> 
> How long does it normally take to get it to ferment dry in the secondary?


Until your hydrometer says .990-.992  Of course temperature might be the major player in the timeline.


----------

